# Date markings on Dunhill tins



## sepia5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Anyone know how to decifer the dates on the bottom of Dunhill tins? The tin I just got at my local B&M is marked "055125." I thought the first two digits may refer to the year, so I was hoping the tobacco was tinned in 2005. I did a forum search and a Google search, but got nowhere. As a side note, I smoked a bowl of this tobacco, the Dunhill Standard Mix medium, last night, and my first impression is that I really like it.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i didn't know they had date markings on the tins (read: i've never heard of that before, and have never seen it on any that i've owned).


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I had never heard of this before, either, but I checked a few Dunhill tins anyway and I couldn't find anything resembling a date code.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

croatan said:


> I had never heard of this before, either, but I checked a few Dunhill tins anyway and I couldn't find anything resembling a date code.


No date codes on my four dunhill tins either.


----------



## sepia5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Here are pics of the tin (sorry - they aren't too good b/c of the lighting in my place and my inability to use a flash b/c of reflection from the tin). Still, I think you can see the marking in the second picture fairly well, though blurry. Maybe this isn't a date marking--who knows.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

no dating on Dunhill tins. Check out Loring's webpage on determining the age of English tins.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

sepia5 said:


> Here are pics of the tin (sorry - they aren't too good b/c of the lighting in my place and my inability to use a flash b/c of reflection from the tin). Still, I think you can see the marking in the second picture fairly well, though blurry. Maybe this isn't a date marking--who knows.


No not a date code, but you have a pre Orlik tin by the lack of the EU sticker on the back. Murray tins are 05 and before, so be assured you have a tin with some age on it.

Now smoke it and enjoy it.

Root


----------



## sepia5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Root said:


> No not a date code, but you have a pre Orlik tin by the lack of the EU sticker on the back. Murray tins are 05 and before, so be assured you have a tin with some age on it.
> 
> Now smoke it and enjoy it.
> 
> Root


Thanks for the info! Had another bowl tonight in my GBD churchwarden and am really enjoying this tobacco! p


----------

